# Help. Need a new OEM front bumper cover.



## andersen54981 (Nov 10, 2004)

Finally the spring is here, and got my wife's 04 beaty out for the first time this year. Well, My 13 year boy and I was going to take it to town for a carwash,fresh gas and oil change. We made it about 1 mile down the road before we had to swirl into the ditch-line to miss a deer. I want to keep the car original. I am just a regular average man with bills to pay, also trying to support my son's motocross hobbie. trying to get bye a little cheaper than going to the bodyshop. So if any of you have upgraded/changed out you'r front for an aftermarket one and want to sell the original one you have. Please contact me... [email protected]

Man,the wife is pissed about this. I got it for her 4 years ago, and only 28.000 miles she put on it. Please help me....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can try Cleveland Pick a Part if you cannot find anyone who has a spare.
I checked their inventory and it appears like they have one, but you have to call for a price.

Cleveland Pick-A-Part, Inc. Online Parts Locator

Good Luck ! :cheers


----------



## andersen54981 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks buddy!!! sure will try that...

Any one else?

Waiting for a new rebuilt OEM from
2004 - 2006 Pontiac GTO Front Bumper | Lifetime Warranty
but that may take some time.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh~you in Trouble.....!


----------

